# Pioneer DEH 80-PRS Do you use the Auto EQ?



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

*Pioneer DEH 80-PRS Do you use the Auto EQ? Why does it muddy the sound?*

Every time I have let my 80 PRS run its automatic time alignment process and then attempt to turn on the Auto EQ makes the sound become very muddy and adds a lot of bass. I am running 4 6.5" components and I could never figure out why the Auto EQ basically muffles the sound so badly.

When I turn the Auto EQ off it is like night and day. The speakers are opened up and can freely be utilized. 

I was wondering how may 80 PRS users use the Auto EQ and/or if they have noticed this or know why it is happening.

I am running in standard mode with the 80 PRS filters set to PASS as the speakers are on their own crossovers.


----------



## Shane (Oct 8, 2009)

I gave up on the useless EQ that's built in to that unit ages ago. I have since gotten a calibrated mic and using REW on my laptop. waaaayyyyyy better results.

Using the auto tune method on that deck is like rolling the dice. Who knows what youre going to get out of it.

My recommendation is to get a mic and start properly tuning yourself. The results are a mch better and rewarding.


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

Shane said:


> I gave up on the useless EQ that's built in to that unit ages ago. I have since gotten a calibrated mic and using REW on my laptop. waaaayyyyyy better results.
> 
> Using the auto tune method on that deck is like rolling the dice. Who knows what youre going to get out of it.
> 
> My recommendation is to get a mic and start properly tuning yourself. The results are a mch better and rewarding.



So do you use some other external EQ device instead? I just found the build log of your car. Perhaps it is still current?

Must say I would have to agree with you on your 'roll of the dice' statement with the auto tune setup. I tried running it a few times after changing the mic location and the results were slightly different but I think that mic they give you doesn't accurately translate the proper frequencies.

What kind of mic are you referring to when you suggest getting your own?
The EQ on the 80 PRS also doesn't leave you easy access to change bass and treble settings without digging into the menus. 

When I first ran the auto tune for the Auto EQ I wanted to hear the results so I could then change anything from that point - yet it just completely changed the sound altogether. I thought I was missing something. I thought I did something wrong. I think someone on these forums may know something about that Auto EQ feature and why it may cause this but yes I'm fine using another alternative.

The unit seems like a set it and forget it EQ in many ways even though it has so many sound features. I can't set it and forget it. I am a fiddler with my music dials. I just want to have a preset to go back to that is 'politically correct' so to speak.


----------



## Shane (Oct 8, 2009)

I had the Pioneer 80PRS for about 2 years, but sold it a few months ago. I replaced it with an Alpine 149BT. IMHO, the Alpine is a MUCH better head unit. Its modern as it has newer technology as the pioneer is now over 5 years old.

For tuning, I use a microphone that is plugged into my laptop where I use Room Eq Wizard (REW). I can take real time RTA measurements which then let me know who to specifically adjust my eq levels so I get basically a flat response using a mono pink noise track.
Not sure if you're up to this level of tuning, but its actually very straight forward once you get a handle on things. Iam by no means as knowledgeable with tuning as many of the other members on this forum... there are MANY others who really know how to tune, but if you can use an external microphone and a laptop, you'll never go back to any auto EQ methods. Those are all crap compared to the results you'd get by doing it properly yourself.


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

Shane said:


> I had the Pioneer 80PRS for about 2 years, but sold it a few months ago. I replaced it with an Alpine 149BT. IMHO, the Alpine is a MUCH better head unit. Its modern as it has newer technology as the pioneer is now over 5 years old.
> 
> For tuning, I use a microphone that is plugged into my laptop where I use Room Eq Wizard (REW). I can take real time RTA measurements which then let me know who to specifically adjust my eq levels so I get basically a flat response using a mono pink noise track.
> Not sure if you're up to this level of tuning, but its actually very straight forward once you get a handle on things. Iam by no means as knowledgeable with tuning as many of the other members on this forum... there are MANY others who really know how to tune, but if you can use an external microphone and a laptop, you'll never go back to any auto EQ methods. Those are all crap compared to the results you'd get by doing it properly yourself.


Actually yes I am up for that kind of tuning. I would just need to get a mic. The time alignment settings in the PRS are good I think - the EQ is where I get a bit annoyed. I know the 80 PRS is older but I came from an Eclipse 8051 to this because I wanted USB and WAV capable playback. There were some trade offs though the USB ports made up for it. Once I have my sound fixed I'll look into that REW software. Sounds like it would be interesting and give me a more visual perspective as well.


----------



## Shane (Oct 8, 2009)

REW is free software. Youd only need to buy a mic. I have the Audiofrog one, but there are others available. Look at Parts Express, but you can always get Andy's one at Audiofrog.
Once you start tuning by yourself you'll wonder why you haven't been doing it all along...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Auto tuning never works well. You'll want to do the tuning manually. The 80ors is far better than the Alpine 149BT mentioned above, don't let Shane fool you. Yes the auto tuning feature is crap, but with some manual effort you can take advantage of some excellent tools that the Alpine 149BT doesn't offer. One of the most important ones is independent left and right EQ, this is almost necessary in a car.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Shane said:


> I had the Pioneer 80PRS for about 2 years, but sold it a few months ago. I replaced it with an Alpine 149BT. IMHO, the Alpine is a MUCH better head unit. Its modern as it has newer technology as the pioneer is now over 5 years old.
> 
> For tuning, I use a microphone that is plugged into my laptop where I use Room Eq Wizard (REW). I can take real time RTA measurements which then let me know who to specifically adjust my eq levels so I get basically a flat response using a mono pink noise track.
> Not sure if you're up to this level of tuning, but its actually very straight forward once you get a handle on things. Iam by no means as knowledgeable with tuning as many of the other members on this forum... there are MANY others who really know how to tune, but if you can use an external microphone and a laptop, you'll never go back to any auto EQ methods. Those are all crap compared to the results you'd get by doing it properly yourself.


OK, let's get a couple things clear...

First, the CDE-HD149BT is only one year newer than the DEH-80PRS. So to say that it has "newer technology" is a bit misleading. Currently owning a DEH-80PRS and a CDE-147BT (very similar to the CDE-HD149BT, save for a couple of features) I can speak to where each shines, and where they don't. 

*DEH-80PRS Advantages*
Two USB inputs that will actually charge an iPhone while in use
SD Card Slot
5 Volt Output
Active/Bandpass Crossovers
16 Band Graphic L/R EQ (2dB Steps)
Level adjustment by channel

*Alpine CDE-HD149BT Disadvantages*
Single USB inputs that will *not* charge an iPhone while in use
No SD Card Slot
4 Volt Output
HPF/LPF Crossovers Only
9 Band Parametric EQ (1dB Steps)
Level adjustment by pairs

*Alpine CDE-HD149BT Advantages*
HD Radio
Satellite Radio
9 Band Parametric EQ (1dB Steps)
Multiple Tuning Presets
Tune-It App
Better Usability/Feel

*DEH-80PRS Disadvantages*
No HD Radio
No Satellite Radio
16 Band Graphic L/R EQ (2dB Steps)
Source Base Tuning (EQ) Presets Only
No App
Worse Usability/Feel


Now, I only listed the features/capabilities that, in my mind, really separate the units. If you want to go active and have the most tuning flexibility, the DEH-80PRS is the clear choice. If you plan to stay passive and aren't as concerned about L/R EQ to get the stage better balanced and focused, I would choose the CDE-HD149BT. 

When it comes to measurements in the car, you can go through with the investment in a USB mic setup costing $70-$200+ dollars, but for a basic tune, it isn't really necessary. Other than subwoofer frequencies, the RTA apps on iOS and Android are accurate enough to smooth out the response with the EQs provided by the Pioneer and Alpine. Even using these simple (and free) phone apps should provide you with the ability to get a better tune that what most are able to achieve with the auto EQ on the Pioneer.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

rton20s said:


> OK, let's get a couple things clear...
> 
> First, the CDE-HD149BT is only one year newer than the DEH-80PRS. So to say that it has "newer technology" is a bit misleading. Currently owning a DEH-80PRS and a CDE-147BT (very similar to the CDE-HD149BT, save for a couple of features) I can speak to where each shines, and where they don't.
> 
> ...


You certainly put more effort into this than me, haha. I think you summed it up well. Good info.


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes. I'm not apposed to going all passive although these speakers I have came with crossovers and they are setup and connected. Technically I can change the crossover settings in the PRS an change the sound a little bit but that kind of defeats the purpose.

The 80 PRS plays WAV and the Alpine unit Shane has plays FLAC. Though they are one in the same, there are probably some advantages of reading a flac file. It is very cool that the 80 prs charges from both the USB ports. The only thing this unit doesn't have that I like the least is the display is not large (but decent enough for a single din) to see your tracks when browsing and fast forward rewind through a audio file wav/mp3 is slow. I wish they allowed you to have a fast search option for that as I listen to long mix sets larger 74+ min files.

Having a Sat radio option as a satellite ready feature would be nice on the 80 PRS though to.

My Eclipse 4100 amp front right channel just died out. It is fuzzy so I just ordered another Ecipse amp from Ebay. I just have to get that fixed then I can try the tuning suggestion.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Pioneer DEH 80-PRS Do you use the Auto EQ? Why does it muddy the sound?*

If u r horrible at tuning, the auto eq can be a nuce feature. The p99rs auto eq works way better than the 80prs auto eq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

unless you are just running a pair of components passively, that alpine is completely outclassed by the 80 prs. A well done Active setup will win every time purely due to how poor the acoustics of a vehicle is.

The Auto EQ and time alignment option is trash, they employ waaay too many boosts that can easily clip your setup, they dont let you know what volume its optimized for. The time alignment is generally always a bit off as well. 

If you run a subwoofer and use auto EQ and like to listen to your music loud, its a recipe for heavy clipping and bottoming out.

Manual EQ always sounds better and wins out every time if you know how to properly tune via the left and right EQ.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

Last time I measured with an RTA, The auto EQ boosted my 20-30hz region by 10 db...... I cant even achieve that even if I didnt use the auto EQ and maxed out my 20-31.5hz bands on the manual EQ.

I'm like "80 prs, dawg, I already have more bass than I would ever need, why you boosting my sh*t like that"


----------

